# Buddy Holly J-45



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody got a few hundred K they dont need?


Buddy Holly J-45


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've never understood the idea of covering an acoustic guitar in leather - Elvis had something similar. Wouldn't that totally kill the tone - doesn't a lot of the tone of an acoustic come from the top vibrating? I guess for playing live it might not be that big of a deal, where you can deal with a little tone loss.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*YEp*

Kinda want to buy this one instead. http://springfield.craigslist.org/msg/1459532296.html
I have always hated the cowboy motiff on guitars, especially when they put leather on them.Ship


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Buddy made the leather cover and strap himself ya know, saw it in the "Real Buddy Holly Story" ( with Sir Paul) , his brother Travis was showing it.
Check out some of the other items in that sale at Christies, Luther Perkins Esquire, one of Waylons leather covered guitars ( a broadcaster) All of Hank Thompsons guitars etc., and a whole bunch of Roy Rogers stuff. But,,, didn't win the Lotto Max this week,,,, Oh well,,,,


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd sooner pick up the Hank Williams 1947 D-18 for $100-$150K.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Anybody know what size of boots Roy Rogers wore? The estimates on them seem pretty low,,, A couple of Canadian connection things there too- Wilf Carter/Montana Slims's Martin, or one of Hank Snow's Nudie suits,,,,


----------

